# Progator 2020 Ignition



## Neil Euliano (Mar 29, 2020)

Greetings to all. I hope you are all practicing social distancing. I perfected it years ago but in those days it was called anti-social... I have a Progator 2020 with the Yanmar Gasoline engine that will not produce spark. I have replaced the pick-ups on the camshaft, but there is no power getting to them (there are 3 one for each coil which is for each cylinder.) I have traced the power back to the control module where there is voltage going in but none coming out. I know some modules have a pulse current flow but do not know about the Progator. Of course there in no manual that I can find... If anyone could help, I would greatly appreciate it!!! I really need my machine back up and running...
Thanks!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Neil. You may have to contact your local dealer service people to get some direction, and the followup on parts as well.


----------



## Neil Euliano (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks but tried that. Their answer was to buy a new $40K machine...


----------

